# Better Pictures of my Tegu :)



## Venom6547 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here are some better pictures i got of my tegu, Lately I have been debating whether or not he is in fact a she.. lol

My favorite picture






Eating some beef heart and bananas


----------



## reptastic (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice gu, I would say female


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice! Kind of small jowls to be a male... how old is he / she?


----------



## Venom6547 (Feb 21, 2012)

Compnerd7 said:


> Very nice! Kind of small jowls to be a male... how old is he / she?



He/She must be a little over a year old. i got him/her in june of 2011 and was close to 14inches and now its about 2ft, he/she hibernated from september until 2 weeks ago.

So you guys think its a female? looks like i need a new name lol..


----------



## chriswizz (Feb 21, 2012)

Venom6547 said:


> Compnerd7 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! Kind of small jowls to be a male... how old is he / she?
> ...


i think female, thats a lovely white nose. from what i have seen with younger tegus, it seems to apear that females tend to display a slightly blunter nose than the males, yours has got a blunt nose for sure. not realy old enough to see a diference in jowls, have you felt for the little nodules neer the vent.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 21, 2012)

chriswizz said:


> Venom6547 said:
> 
> 
> > Compnerd7 said:
> ...



Well, I vote female. But Chris is right, to make sure you can always try the probe test. What is it's name right now? haha


----------



## reptastic (Feb 21, 2012)

I say female for the sames reason as chris, also the mid section is another tell tale sign, females once the hit around 2' their mis section starts to get wider, males don't, by 2' you should start seeing signs of cloaca bumps on most males


----------



## Venom6547 (Feb 21, 2012)

She doesn't stay still when i hold her unless its when she climbs up my arm onto my neck it seems like the one spot on me she loves to be, I was looking at pictures earlier of the difference of males and females on a thread in general discussion by riplee and it looks exactly like what the female has i havent had a chance to see if it felt smooth but theres a local reptile shop that will probe for free so maybe ill just take her there for a definite answer, she has certainly gained girth on her stomach since waking up from hibernation.

If she actually turns out being a she, Do I have to worry about her becoming egg bound without a male around? I never figured he turning out to be a female because the joules were so large before but hey, who knows haha life is full of surprises.

And Compnerd7, I havent decided lol, i was thinking Cloey but i haven't decided yet. Names are greatly appreciated !


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 28, 2012)

what a cutie


----------

